# What's your dream collectible?



## Parkai (Apr 14, 2021)

If you could buy a single item from the shop, which one would you pick?



> *Mod note:* please be sure to explain your thoughts so that your post doesn't violate our Post Quality rules.


----------



## buny (Apr 14, 2021)

love ball!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i just really love pokemon, it's a huge part of my life and it used to be my only game pretty much. Love ball is my favorite of the balls which also reminds me of my favorite pokemon, Sylveon ^^

Another dream collectible for me, which isn't that expensive so hopefully i can acquire it soon, is the Ruby collectible! I think everyone who knows me knows that i absolutely love Ruby and she's my favorite character in AC


----------



## Diegoboy (Apr 14, 2021)

I would pick the Apple (Fruit) only because apple is my island's native fruit


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2021)

I have moved this thread to Bell Tree HQ. @buny and @Diegoboy could you please edit your posts to meet the post quality requirements that now apply to the thread? Thank you.  

I think I have almost every collectible that has been released, so I can't really think of an answer to the question.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2021)

any collectible, as in _*any*_ collectible? at an affordable price?

crescent moon glow wand


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 14, 2021)

If I could buy any collectible (including non tradeable ones) it would be a Tetris Grid. If it was limited to only tradeable collectibles, I'd buy a Pinwheel


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 14, 2021)

I would love to get any of the glow wands honestly (unoriginal I know). my dream for a while was a sweet feather but I managed to get that


----------



## lieryl (Apr 14, 2021)

if it were any collectible i’d sell my soul for a shooting star ;;


----------



## xara (Apr 14, 2021)

i would literally do _anything_ for a crescent-moon wand. it’s so, so gorgeous and i know that my chances of ever owning one are pretty slim but since it occasionally shows up as a raffle prize, i’m trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah, I've been trying to finish my retro games set for a couple years now, and I also agree the crescent moon would be pretty nice hahhh, but I'm also still hoping to get a star wand at some point!


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 14, 2021)

I am going to be very unoriginal but my dream for nearly a year has been a white fragment. I am super grateful that I have achieved that dream so (for now ) I am happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

my dream collectible is the rainbow feather!





because I love rainbows and I love the feather collectibles more than any other kind. too bad it's only available in fair contests. maybe if the next fair actually has them I'll try for one. (I was highly disappointed when the last fair had a rainbow star frag instead, it's still dope but not as dope as the feather)


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 14, 2021)

Mine is a dreamy egg! 

 I doubt I'll save enough for one ever (I'm a wild spender lol) but maybe someday! Basically any of the pink and pastel collectibles are on my list!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2021)

Rainbow feather  I'll forever be heartbroken that you have to be talented to get one because it's probably my favourite collectible


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Probably the Crescent Moon Glow Wand.

My island is Sailor Moon themed and I owe the series for getting me into anime and all things Japanese. The Crescent Moon Glow Wand definitely reminds me of Sailor Moon’s Moon Stick:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

Rainbow Star Fragment, because I love rainbows and the Star Fragments look super good. 
It was hard to decide between this and the Star Glow Wand, but the rainbow part just won me over


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 14, 2021)

Ah there are so many I would love to have that are not affordable at all.

The single one I’d pick would be the shooting star one. I was really bummed when I didn’t get it for my entries for the contest. 

Others I’d like are pretty much any of the animated ones, galaxy/frost/aurora eggs, goomba, ditto eggs even though i have one (it is just so cute ).

Ones that don’t exist yet: a cat collectible! Punchy ideally but really an animated black cat collectible would be really cool 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021

Oh forgot the crescent moon wand too.


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2021)

heart glow wand!!!! its so cute and i love it <3 
i also really want a loveball or a dreamy egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2021)

I'd really like a Shooting Star collectible.  It's definitely my favorite of the animated collectibles.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

Orange mote of flame. Of course it had to be one of the few collectibles that can't be traded. It kind of makes me wish I joined TBT earlier.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 14, 2021)

The Tetris Grid will always be the one collectible I wish I could have, but it's untradeable and was only awarded as a prize before I joined the forum. There are so many other beautiful collectibles, and the Crescent Moon Wand and Shooting Star are way up there, but there's just something about the Tetris Grid that I will always love.

Nope, not obsessed with Tetris at all.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2021)

maybe a pink shell. or a popsicle or ice cream swirl. Heck I'd be satisfied with a chocolate cake!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 14, 2021)

Currently the purple star fragment, I want it so bad.


----------



## Velo (Apr 14, 2021)

Like so many others, I would pick the Shooting Star *o*
That would be my top pick at least.
I think second would be the Cool Feather and third would be the Green Star Fragment. I just loooooove the colors on those.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 14, 2021)

Green pinwheel. It's so peaceful blowing in the wind the way it is


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 14, 2021)

The Celeste plushie. I kick myself for not being active on TBT during the fair because so there are so many collectibles that I missed but want from the fair. The star frags are beautiful but I love love love the plushies especially Celeste. I can only dream though 

oh well. I’ve come to the realization that I will probably not be able to own Celeste for a long time to come, so goal right now is to save enough so hopefully I can get myself a sheep plushie as a starting point.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 15, 2021)

My big regret was not logging in for several years and missing out on that shooting star. It is so breathtaking. 
The Aurora comes close. If they come out with an animated lunar/ solar eclipse,  that would just be fantastic (though not really something found in ac).

I would love to make a Howl's Moving Castle lineup with a flame (Calcifer), shooting star, turnip,  dark feather, and something to represent Sophie.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 15, 2021)

When I first joined tbt, I immediately set my eyes on the dreamy egg as a dream collectible and sweet feather as a pipedream collectible. I thought it would take years to save up, but I was able to afford them both within a year just by participating in events. C:


----------



## Jacob (Apr 15, 2021)

A dream collectible for me is the bag of bells! I think I like that it's a bit retro and impossible to get. I'm sure a rerelease of it would kill all desire for me, but for now that is by far one of the hardest collectibles to find unhidden in lineups. Such a flex!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

Probably the Kirby egg though I'm not really sure about it. It was my dream collectible as soon as I found out it exists, but my Kirby obsession has somehow drifted away since then.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 17, 2021)

My absolute favorite collectible was the snowflake, I was so saddened when I didn’t get one of them in 2015, but I’m so glad that last Christmas I was able to get my hands on one <3 I love the winter season and I love the starry background!

Another dream collectible that’s impossible to get for me is the crescent moon wand! It’s an absolute must-have for wand collectors. <3


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 17, 2021)

im not sure tbh. maybe moonball or flick halloweaster egg? the snow bunny is cool as well


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mine is a pokeball it’s a big dream but I’m a huge Pokémon fan


----------



## hestu (Apr 17, 2021)

If animated collectibles were a choice, I'd definitely pick a crescent moon glow wand to complete my wand set! If I had to choose from only giiftable collectibles, it'd probably be another star wand for some sick symmetrical wand & star frag lineups.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 17, 2021)

definitely a loveball or celeste plush, even though I have nowhere near enough for either of them :')


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 17, 2021)

Ultimately, the Black Feather, with the Final Boss Feather right behind it. Think they are probably going to be the hardest to both save up and find one for sale for. Really makes me wish I got into collectibles in my early days on the site.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 17, 2021)

Definitely the pinwheels and the strange doll. 
I love the circus + Pietro vibes the collectibles have.

I'm unfortunately very bad at saving up bells since I never sell my collectibles. I just like all the memories I have about the collectibles I've gotten so I find it hard to part with any of them.

Maybe one day I'll randomly win one from a site event, or save up enough bells by posting. Might take 50 years but it is what it is.​


----------



## biibii (Apr 17, 2021)

im basic as heck and i would love to someday own a heart glow and loveball<3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2021)

If any collectible counts, then the rainbow star frag!! I wasn't able to win one during fair :[ Or maybe even the blue mote since it would look good with my wands
Other than that I pretty much own every other dream collectibles I've wanted, but I wouldn't object to getting duplicates of star/heart wands or another dreamy egg


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 25, 2021)

I'd probably want the shooting star or the glow crescent moon wand. I _looove_ how they look but I have no chance of getting them anytime soon or possibly ever lol


----------



## kikotoot (Jun 1, 2021)

rainbow mote of flame
like the moon glow wand, but a mote of flame, and the rainbow goes from the middle of the flame vs the whole obj at the same time

edit: oops, misunderstood the purpose of the thread


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd love more nightmare eggs.  And a disco egg.  I can dream, and wish, and hope, and cross my fingers!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 1, 2021)

I’d love a Moon Ball. I had a Pokeball at one point, but not anymore. I find the Moon Ball more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 1, 2021)

I hope to get a shooting star one day...


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 1, 2021)

I’d love to have an Aurora Sky one day. I love the bright colors and think it’s fitting that Aurora is one of my dreamies in AC. Sigh.. maybe someday!


----------



## JellyLu (Jun 1, 2021)

As a Pokemon fan, the Pokeball has always been my dream collectible ;u; I aim to have every Pokemon themed collectible on the site! The Pokeball and the love ball are all that I'm missing. I'll probably never get them, but one can keep dreaming, haha!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 1, 2021)

Sadly...right now it would be an orange candy lol


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 1, 2021)

Right now it's a Moon Ball. One of my favorite Pokeballs, many of my favorites I've bred were kept in them.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 5, 2021)

I'd love to have a Shooting Star collectible, since it's my favorite animated collectible and it would look so good in between my Red Star Fragments. A shame I wasn't good at anything in the fair in order to win one myself, lol.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 5, 2021)

Purple Bat Potion.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 5, 2021)

I'd like any colored feather, just because their pretty, and remind me of my characters


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 5, 2021)

More ️️️ or an impossible Aurora sky .


----------



## Balverine (Jun 5, 2021)

Mine would be the bloodshot potion, but they're really hard to come by even when you have enough bells for them : P


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m a simpleton I guess because I just want a Jack collectible. I had one, but I gave it away to someone I knew wanted it. They said I could have it back if I ever wanted, but I could never ask for it back, it wouldn’t be ok regardless of what they said. It’s ok though because I’m not upset or regret it as I know I’ll get another one someday. I would also not be be posting this if I was upset. Another collectible I’d like would be the snow bunny or anything purple.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

A frost egg but I'm too poor to buy it  and I didn't join the site in 2019 so idk if I'll ever get it (probably)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 5, 2021)

I’ll ALWAYS be sad that I dont have the Bell Bag!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

Jacob said:


> I’ll ALWAYS be sad that I dont have the Bell Bag!


Wait, that's a collectible?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Wait, that's a collectible?
> View attachment 379334


Yeah, it looks like this 


It's from around 2013 I think and is not re-giftable, so you had to get it then. I very, very sincerely doubt that this one would ever make a reappearance.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Yeah, it looks like this View attachment 379335
> It's from around 2013 I think and is not re-giftable, so you had to get it then. I very, very sincerely doubt that this one would ever make a reappearance.


It's too bad I wasn't old enough to join the site in 2013


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 6, 2021)

I really really really want the Celeste Chick Plush Collectible   
But I doubt I’d get one ever 

And I’ll always be sad that I’ll never get one


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

Tetris, love ball, really anything. I just wanna feel like a part of the community


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Well I do have both pinwheels so none as of now. Getting like all the feathers I don't have would be ballers though.


----------



## Kattea (Jun 6, 2021)

I have all my dream collectibles already, but sometimes I think to myself.. should I save up for a love ball? D:


----------



## deana (Jun 6, 2021)

Aurora sky and/or the pinwheel collectibles have been my favourites for a long time so obviously those would be a dream come true.

But I would also just be super jazzed to have any sort of contest prize collectible not only because the designs are always great but because I think it would just be really cool to win something.


----------



## ryuk (Jun 6, 2021)

Love ball, weird doll & final boss feather


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 7, 2021)

The Zen Egg  I used to have one but I sold it because I was low on funds. I really miss having one. I didn't appreciate it as much as I should have, and when I think about it now it really does have a special place in my heart, since it's literally one of the very first eggs I bought when I started to get interested in collectibles. I hope to find another Zen Egg again one day...

It's true that once something is gone that's when you truly value it


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> The Zen Egg  I used to have one but I sold it because I was low on funds. I really miss having one. I didn't appreciate it as much as I should have, and when I think about it now it really does have a special place in my heart, since it's literally one of the very first eggs I bought when I started to get interested in collectibles. I hope to find another Zen Egg again one day...
> 
> It's true that once something is gone that's when you truly value it


If I ever get one somehow before you do, it's yours!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2021)

the cobweb egg and purple star fragment. I would love to have them but I'm too poor to afford them  maybe one day I'll get enough tbt for them


----------



## Merielle (Jun 19, 2021)

The Special Snowflake, it's a real shame it's not tradeable. ;u; It's _so _pretty and seems like it'd be really versatile too.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Ah there are so many I would love to have that are not affordable at all.
> 
> The single one I’d pick would be the shooting star one. I was really bummed when I didn’t get it for my entries for the contest.
> 
> ...



After messing around with the collectibles for two giveaways, I’d like to add nightmare egg to this dream collectible list as well as purple star frag.   My number one would have to be the shooting star or crescent moon wand since the animated ones are so special.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 19, 2021)

My dream is to see this lil guy as the next villager collectable in honor of all our frontline workers as we get through this pandemic:







If you can somehow make him look happy it's be perfect, in game uses that ^_^ symbolism for happiness.

If this is about existing ones...idk? Weird doll? Celeste or nook plush?


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 20, 2021)

My dream collectible right now is a togepi egg  togepi was my very favourite Pokemon as a kid and I still always have a togekiss on all of my teams in every Pokemon version I play. The togepi egg gives me such nostalgia from when I watched the Pokemon anime when I was sooo young


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> The Celeste plushie. I kick myself for not being active on TBT during the fair because so there are so many collectibles that I missed but want from the fair. The star frags are beautiful but I love love love the plushies especially Celeste. I can only dream though
> 
> oh well. I’ve come to the realization that I will probably not be able to own Celeste for a long time to come, so goal right now is to save enough so hopefully I can get myself a sheep plushie as a starting point.


Same I kick myself everyday for not being active during the TBT fair so I’m sad everyday about it


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 20, 2021)

Well... take a look at my signature, I'm sure you'll get an idea


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 20, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Well... take a look at my signature, I'm sure you'll get an idea


i think the rainbow feather is non-tradable sadly, but it is really gorgeous. i hope they are re-released


----------



## duckykate (Jun 20, 2021)

crescent moooooon wand


----------



## rianne (Jun 20, 2021)

An Eevee egg. I didn't have enough TBT when it was being sold on the lower price end, and now I really don't have enough since it's in high demand lol. Maybe someday.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 20, 2021)

have I already posted here? I don’t know. but anyway, here are all the collectibles i’d give anything for





























that galaxy egg ughhh  just gimmeeee


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> have I already posted here? I don’t know. but anyway, here are all the collectibles i’d give anything for
> 
> 
> View attachment 381315View attachment 381316View attachment 381317View attachment 381318View attachment 381319View attachment 381320View attachment 381321View attachment 381322View attachment 381323View attachment 381324View attachment 381325View attachment 381326View attachment 381327
> that galaxy egg ughhh  just gimmeeee


I'll try to get one for you if somehow I have enough tbt to get one


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 21, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i think the rainbow feather is non-tradable sadly, but it is really gorgeous. i hope they are re-released



I looked it up... and changed my craved item for a non-existent-yet golden rose. Turns out, rainbow feathers are not only no-tradable but actually prizes for winning a contest, which... it's a high acknowledgment!  I humbly bow down my head, that's something deserving respect, dear fellows.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm really grateful for the collectibles I have  but if I could choose a couple more I think I would want the chao egg and the flick egg, cause I loved the chao garden growing up (still hoping sonic team will add the chao garden back into the games) and I can relate to flick as a fellow bug enthusiast lol


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm not too into the collectible market, but ones I'd love to have are Pavé or the Flick egg. Pavé and Flick are my two favorite special characters!


----------



## amemome (Jul 1, 2021)

I would love some more opportunities to grab the green house (mori) collectible.  But if we're talking impossible, I'd love it if the Goose plush came back for good! That was such a cute collectible and I super duper envied Vrisnem for having it... <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 3, 2021)

Having A galaxy egg would be rly nice but it has no real use for me, on the other hand a heart wand would fit well (although it would require some other changes) so those two are probably my dream collectibles atm.

However I'm extremely happy with my lineup at the moment so I don't mind not getting any of those in the near future :3


----------



## mogyay (Jul 14, 2021)

moon wand, it hurts knowing i'll never get one   i also rly like the snow globe


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 14, 2021)

Now that I've gotten my purple star frag my new dreams are as follows
Impossible:
Motes of Flame: I could have had actual firesquids, life is suffering lol
Crescent moon wand (it's so pretty I wish I was more active then)
Pumpkin Pie: of course I was taking a break at the time.

Possible but $$$:
Star wand: super cute I love the glowing aesthetic glow in the dark is one of my favorite things
Snow globe: hopefully they give it out again, I collect snow globes in real life lol
Aurora Sky: Boy everyone is after this beauty, I get so jealous when I see it in someone's line up, especially Hestu's. Her lineups are stunning.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 14, 2021)

There are a few dream collectibles for me.

*Possible (But Probably Not Happening)

Yule Log:* Been kicking myself for a while about not opting for the Yule Log when it was available for purchase. Especially because of a lineup I've been contemplating for a little while. There aren't very many of them, and I'm not, never have been, and likely never will be particularly bell rich, so I doubt I'll find one.

*の: *It'd work really well for a particular lineup of mine, but they're way too pricey so I'll probably never own one.

*Black Feather: *I'd kind of like one because of a reference to my favorite video game, but so pricey I'll probably never bother. Not sure what sort of lineup to make even if I got one though.

*White Feather:  *Same reasoning as Black Feather.

*Celeste Chick Plush: *Birds are my favorite type of creatures, owls are neat, Celeste is cute, and this plush is adorable. Too expensive though. Theoretically could have owned one, but was thwarted by limited restocks, so I sold star fragments and bought myself a Poké Ball collectible from someone instead. Worked itself out in the end since I still got something out of that Fair, but I technically missed my real, tangible chance at a Celeste plush and I doubt I'll ever find myself in the market for one.




*The Stars Must Align, RNGesus Must Smile Upon Me, and I'd Probably Have Bad Luck To Make Up For It Afterward

Pink Candy: *Oh my god, you guys, I almost could have had this last Halloween but I second guessed myself with the candy jar counting and chose a different number. My original guess, if I stuck with it, would have been 1 off from the actual number and I would've earned a Pink Candy. I have to assume that is the closest I will ever have been to earning a Pink Candy and I squandered it.

*Dark Candy: *Even more difficult to acquire than a Pink Candy? Yeah, no, not happening. Would be cool though.

*Golden Easter Egg: *I've never successfully solved every single egg hunt clue on these forums and probably never will. I'd absolutely love it for my egg lineup though.



*Impossible

Pumpkin Pie: *I cannot express to you how deeply disappointed I am that I failed to earn a pumpkin pie collectible. I mean, look at my name. I love Autumn, Halloween, pumpkin foods. It's my thing. Alas, it is not, in fact, my thing.

*Ancient Lantern: *Fits my Halloween aesthetic and just looks cool with that purplish light. It was from before my time though. Even if it does pop back up eventually, I doubt I'll earn one.

*Ancient Scroll: *Not as enthused about it as the Ancient Lantern, but still cool and Halloweeny. Didn't manage to snag one in last year's Halloween festivities though, and it was again otherwise before my time

*Tetris Grid:* Have an idea for what I'd do with my avatar and signature if I had one.

*Shooting Star: *Not much to say, really. It just looks really cool. I have lineup ideas for it.

*(Green) Pinwheel: *Another case of I know what I'd do with it if I had one in terms of lineup and avatar/signature. Would alternatively be fine with the regular Pinwheel, but yeah, that's too expensive and not happening either, so they'll share a slot here.


---

If I had to pick just one over all the others that I'd want, I'm thinking *Pumpkin Pie*.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 14, 2021)

Well here's an update:

Possible:
*Bat potion: i like the colors and i think I'll be able to afford it soon
Black famous mushrooms: i like the design and it would look perfect for a Halloween lineup and I'll be able to afford it soon i hope

Impossible, either too expensive or harder to find than a pearl in the ocean, or both:
Cobweb egg: i really want one, but i don't have enough tbt
purple star fragment: also too expensive 
Frost egg: hard to find anyone selling one, plus i can't afford one anyway,  makes me wish I joined in 2018 but stupid me didn't sooo yep.☹*


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 20, 2021)

I suppose it would be the icecream swirl one. It is the only one left I care to get right now. Been saving up TBT in hopes it will show up in the shop one day or I can buy it from someone when I have enough.


----------

